# racing seats for my b12



## omnimedia (Feb 4, 2004)

my old seats are so messed up and my seatbelt is shreadded.
i found these seats on ebay

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=2479451361&category=33701

but there $130, is this to good to be true
does anyone else have any racing seats in there car?

i like the idea of 4 point harness since id like to start
bringin my b12 to the drag strip, would make me feel safer.
right now if i get in an accident my seatbelt is sure to snap.
or is there an easy way to get a new seatbelt?
that might be an option for me as well.

thanx or your help guys.

i hope this thred dosent get moved to another forum
i need imput from my b12 peeps, and if this gets moved
itll just get lost.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

Those seats actually look pretty decent for the price, you'll have to fab custom brackets of corse for them to go in. Frayed seatbelts are no good, you should do something about that soon, either salvage yard or dealer, or get those seats and figure out how to mount some 4 or 5 points.


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

I would get to a boneyard before I made a decision. A) get yourself some new seatbelts ASAP, and 2) Look for any sport coupes or pulsars in the yard. I just did the sport coupe seat swap, bolts right in and the feel/look great. 

your other problem is going to be that on your 90, if it is like mine was, the seatbelts are part of the seat frame, so If you lose the stock seats, your gonna lose your factory belts. I don't think i'd want to drive around everyday strapped in with a harness. An 89 has all the regular type floor mounted belts, and if you get that setup, it should still bolt in your car, and you could still use other seats factory or aftermarket and still retain your factory belts. You can always add a harness !
:thumbup:


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

loook here www.corbeau.com

afordable too and thay make brackets for the b12


----------



## omnimedia (Feb 4, 2004)

http://www.corbeau.com/index.shtml

here it is
and belts from an 89 wow thanx for that tip 
thats golden man. my b12 is my projrct car right now
i live in orlando and its getting hot so im driving my b13
right now it has AC, but its anautomatic and not very much fun to drive
thanx for the info as usual guys

this is such an awsome forum


----------



## 89NISMOb12 (May 18, 2004)

yeah i just recently purchase two corbeau red clubman seats today $600, for my b12 http://www.corbeau.com/brochure/clubman.shtml, i also bought the GT3 rotas(gab replicas) http://www.honda-tech.com/zerothread?id=828444 When i bought those i also bought Sprint Performance lowering springs and they dropped my car two inches, so those wheels pretty much kiss my fenders. And today i bought two red Corbeau clubman racing seats and an Apexi N1 exhaust, and i just finished putting in my $1500 sound sytem, and my friend owns a graphic shop so my white b12 is covered in Nismo pinstriping and logos. I LOVE MY CAR.


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

Shipping is what kills you on ebay. I have a pair of Sport coup seats to get rid of and my neighbor has a pair of Ricaro's to sell. But shipping costs prohibit most people from buying them (well, everyone so far). So, to anyone in the Portland OR area that wants em, send me a pm.


----------



## 89NISMOb12 (May 18, 2004)

Uhh just to help you out. its spelled Recaro. unless theyre bootleg :thumbup:


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

89NISMOb12 said:


> Uhh just to help you out. its spelled Recaro. unless theyre bootleg :thumbup:


Whatever, they're in good shape and you can bolt your sentra rails to it.


----------

